
Groupon’s Andrew Mason To Charlie Rose: “We Are The ‘N Sync Of Websites” - danielamitay
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/10/groupon-mason-charlie-rose/
======
hugh3
Thus dividing the audience into two categories: "too old to remember 'N Sync"
and "too young to remember 'N Sync".

------
RBr
"I think that we’ll continue to see more companies like [Groupon] who will put
us to shame a couple years from now with their rate of growth."

I firmly believe that this is correct. A lot of product pitches from current
or previous Google employees start with the words, "there are 6.8 billion
people in the world and this product solves a problem the majority of them
have".

I think that in developing new products, we get so wrapped up in current
trends and crazy valuations that we loose sight of just how quickly the
majority of people continue to jump on the Internet bandwaggon.

A good number of folks will complete their first purchases online this holiday
season, this realization alone makes me confident that the web is far from
over and that there is room for a lot of bands beside 'N Sync and The Beatles.

While I may be tired of hearing about Groupon and their clones, I know that
there are more companies just around the corner that will blow 6 Billion
dollar valuations out of the water.

------
pchristensen
While trying to weasel info about the Google offer:

CHARLIE ROSE: So therefore, why did you choose to eliminate a Google-like
proposition and incline yourself toward other propositions?

ANDREW MASON: It has to do with whether or not I would beat my wife.

~~~
jsm386
To be fair this makes sense in context...sort of. He is dodging an answer and
he does so more articulately a few moments later.

Also - reading through the transcript this is possibly the most serious he's
ever been in an interview. He actually talked about facts, answered questions,
etc. instead of running on about how he likes to build doll houses.

~~~
pchristensen
I meant that Charlie Rose was trying to weasel information out of him, not
that Andrew was weaseling away from the question.

------
davi
"So we’ve put all these small kind of niche businesses on the map, whether
it’s a — whether it’s a helicopter club that’s offering flying lessons, and we
sell 2,500 coupons"

They're talking about Philip Greenspun's [1] encounter with Groupon, about
which he says: "I think what this shows is that we were much worse at
marketing than even we could have believed." [2]

[1] <http://philip.greenspun.com/panda/>

[2] [http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2010/03/19/groupon-
market...](http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2010/03/19/groupon-marketing-
results/)

------
staunch
I love this guy. One of my favorite startup CEOs at this point. He has a
vision for splitting the world with Google and just might actually pull it off
now that he's dodged the acquisition.

I'm just really worried he's going to get the axe. I hope his board isn't
stupid.

~~~
yankeeracer73
He has a very close relationship with the largest investor, he won't be
getting the axe anytime soon. They also have a "President" who in reality is
the one running the company.

------
ameyamk
This guys sells Groupon so well, he must be a great sales guy.

------
Helianthus16
He brought in a capuchin monkey to the office on his birthday.

(I work in the same building)

------
zandorg
No asterisk allowed in URLs...

